# My tribute to OGFC



## keram (Mar 29, 2008)

After spending lots of time on the "learning curve", finally I've finished few pieces of "strange looking" wood . The reason that they look like fishing lures is this forum. Without your knowledge ( and willingness to share it here) I will be probably still in the "deep woods" I'm probably exagerrating little bit, thinking that I've left that place (deep woods) already. Any way I would like to thank you all for sharing. Anything looking somewhat similar to work posted by some is only because I've needed little bit of inspiration. By no means it was attempt to "copy cat"' just for some reason I've loved the shape.
So here they are, my first, hopefully not last, bathtub and swimming pool tested. Tomorrow I'm leaving for 2 weeks vacation, so I can test them on the big water
I'm nervous, please be gentle


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

keram,

You should be proud, you were inspired well and by the right people....very nice baits....I can see the different influences and that's what it's all about. Now, go and catch a fish on them and the circle is complete....There is nothing better....keep us posted.

Rod


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I wish my first baits looked half as good! Great job. Those will certainly get slammed by the muskies too.

The first one I'd reach for is the second one down...or maybe the fourth. But I think you did yourself proud with the whole bunch!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

WOW...those all look great...you obviously bring previous wood working experience into your lure making...I really like the shapes you chose and the finishes look like they will appeal to some toothy critters! Great job and good luck on your trip...I am expecting to see a few fish photos with those baits in their mouths. Those of us relatively new to this craft have been blessed with the experience of the pros on this sight and their willingness to share their knowledge with us...definitely helps shorten the learning curve!!!


----------



## whittler (Feb 10, 2008)

If those are your first baits, can't wait to see whats coming up next. Great work.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Great job! those look great! Keep us posted on how they do


----------

